# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  A jane femrat "jo inteligjente", seksualisht me terheqese?

## xfiles

Shpresoj qe ky eshte nenforumi i pershtatshem per kete lloj diskutimi.

Kam vene re se femrat pak si budallaqe, pak te trasha jane me terheqese se ato qe jane pak me te zgjuara. Ose nje femer objektivish e bukur ka goxha ndryshim ne sensualitetin qe rrezaton nese luan rolin e naives apo budallaqes nga rasti kur tregon inteligjence normale.
Ketu nuk flas per dashurine, por per ato instikte primitive seksuale qe amplifikohen nga nje fakt i tille. Nuk e di sa jeni dakord me mua. Por, shembull, marrim ne analize disa karakteristika te nje femre mesatare. Ka nje sere huqesh te bezdisshme qe ne meshkujve na duket te panevojshme dhe absurde, si psh teprimi ne trukim, mania e tyre per çantat, per rimelet, kur rrine 2 ore para pasqyres e te ngrene nervat, etj etj.
Por nga ana tjeter, jane pikerisht keto mani te pakuptimta qe bejne nje femer femer. Besoj se jeni dakord se nje vajze qe nuk do rrinte 2 ore para pasqyres, nuk do i vinte re vogelsirave dhe nuk do blente nga nje çante te re çdo jave sepse ashtu eshte moda, do dukej si mashkull e jo si femer.

Mbase nuk isha shume i qarte per kete, por ju ftoj ne rradhe te pare meshkujve pastaj femrave te jepni mendimet tuaja mbi kete çeshtje.
A eshte me terheqese nje femer pak si e trashe?

Mua personalisht femrat qe nuk hane pyka fare, qe nxjerrin absurditete nga goja nuk do i rezistoja dot, te pakten seksualisht.

----------


## alproud

Kjo "femra te trasha" te le per te deshiruar si term nga niveli qe tregon, respekti ndaj seksit tjeter dhe formimin edukativ te hapesit. Une personalisht e shikoj si shume ofenduese.

Kam besimin se femrat me nivel me te ulet perceptues kur u ndodh te perballen me nje mashkull me nje nivel me te larte normale qe jane me pak rezistuese. Psh eshte shume e qarte se gjate bisedes ajo do te jete inferiore dhe ne pozicionin e pamundesise per te fituar qofte edhe nje argument. Habia nga syte e saj do te arrije te joshe edhe zemren e saj.

Gjithashtu mendoj se kur disatvantazhe te tilla ndodhin e njejta gje mund te ndodh edhe me mashkullin e dobet perara nje femre te zgjuar. 

Ajo qe do te vija theksin eshte fakti se ne nje lidhje qellimi eshte per te mos perulur tjetrin dhe per te vene veten ne podium. Perndryshe elementi i barazise ne lidhje eshte i diskriminuar dhe ajo s'meriton te quhet vertete lidhje pasi ne kete menyre mungon respekti ndaj njeri tjetrit qe eshte nje doemosdoshmeri per marvajtjen e nje lidhjeje. 

Nga eksperienca personale femra te tilla nuk me terheqin. Me duket vetja sikur jam gjithnje nje mesues i padeshiruar per te, nuk i ben gjerat interesante, nuk di te korrigjoje nese ke nevoje per dicka te tille dhe lidhja behet nje polare me njerin ne podium. Nje partnere qe nuk di ti permbahet nje bisede, qe nuk di te beje nje diskutim nuk me terheq per te kaluar kohe me te.

----------


## E=mc²

Ndoshta ndikon dhe budallalliku tek terheqja, pasi shum gjera i bejne dhe pa vete dije. Dhe partnerin e terheq me teper. Nuk e di po te futem brenda temes nuk ja kam shum iden. Nuk e di nga ka dal ky studim, do doja te jepnit nje referim te lexonim pak me teper dhe te ishim te mire informuar per temen ne fjale. Nuk e di ne eshte teme e nxjere nga kongluzioni yt apo e ke lexuar diku dhe do te marresh mendimet e forumisteve te tjere.

----------


## xfiles

Eh alproud, mbase nuk e lexove me shume vemendje ate qe thashe une, 
jam dakord me ty ne aspektin e nje lidhjeje serioze, por ketu po themi per impulse te momentit, seksuale dhe aspak per dashuri apo lidhje serioze.


PAEON, jam dakord me ty kur thua se fakti qe ben gjera pa vetedije, pra naiviteti ndikon tek terheqja. Ketu nuk ka asnje studim, eshte nje opinion i imi dhe thjesht do doja qe sejcili te jepte mendimin e vet.

----------


## saura

X-files ,mendoj se nuk e ke analizuar shume mire tipin e femres se trashe .Nga nje ane thua qe nuk kane intelekt ,por aman jane me shume feminile sepse trukohen me shume .Pse kjo te ben feminile ?
Dhe femrat me intelekt nuk dine te trukohen sipas jush ?
Si mendon kur din keta tipe vajzash dhe mos te dine ato qe kane me shume tru?
Une mendoj se ato nuk e ekzagjerojne ,sepse e din ekulibrin e mases dhe nuk behen kukulla ,ne duart e ca tipa meshkujsh,qe jane me te sigurt me nje vajze pa tru.
Feminiliteti eshte ndjeshmeria ,te  jesh natyrale.
PO si mund te jesh vetvetja ne nje shoqeri me moral patriakal,ku çdo gje paragjykohet ,
se je femer.dmth loja  femer-mashkull nuk eshte e barabarte ,shpesh here femrat dalin nga vetvetja per t'iu pershtatur modelit qe preferojne meshkujt.
Nuk ka nje edukate seksuale ,per meshkujt nje femer e mire eshte ajo estetikisht ,jo e ekzagjeruar e degjueshme etj qe i sjell ne jete femijet e tij .
Nje femer ashtu siç e pershkruajte ti seksualisht te ngrohte shoqeria e quan ''puttana''
prandaj burrat zgjedhin te parat per tu martuare krijuar familje  dhe te dytat per te dashura .
Me vjen keq se nuk jane te gjith burrat keshtu ,po shumica ....po te ndryshoje mentaliteti i mashkullit jame e sigurt qe dhe ato femrat e tjera do te behen po aq shume te ngrohta dhe shume e me shume feminile.

----------


## xfiles

Une fola nga pervoja saura,
para ca kohesh pata te bej me nje femer shume shume shume te trashe, dhe kur ajo fliste gjera pa kuptim dhe sikur u ndeza pak.
Pastaj, nga kjo mora shkas per hapjen e kesaj teme,
duke qene psh qe tek Italia 1, tek emisioni i darkes Gira la Ruota, ku eshte dhe ajo Victoria Silvsted, ajo gjithmone luan rolin e asaj qe nuk di, pak idiote , dhe sigurisht qe kjo loje sherben per te terhequr publikun. Aty vura re se me te vertete kjo lloj sjelljeje prej te lehte dhe jo shume inteligjente ne çunave na e ngre temperaturen.

Kuptohet te mos ngaterrohemi, nuk po flasim per lidhje serioze apo dashuri. Po analizojme nje impuls primitiv, siç e the dhe ti, meshkujt zgjedhin ato me te zgjuarat si gra, dhe te tjerat si dashnore.

----------


## Inteligjentja

hmmm e kuptoj se ku do te dalesh x-files. Ne fakt ajo qe thua (sado e pasofistikuar dhe e vrazhde qe duket) eshte shume e vertete PER NJE LLOJ MASHKULLI. Une kam pasur (dhe kam) shok qe jane shume te terhequra nga "vajzat trushkulura". Edhe eshte per tu habitur sepse me ta mund te kesh biseda shume argetuese dhe te kulturuara ama parteneret i duan sa me tarrallake qe te jete e mundur. Thjesht keshtu i pelqen.  Arsyet e kesaj jane te shumta (ku futet edhe vete formimit i Romeos tone) por dy jane gjerat qe me vine nder mend qe jane shkaktare te ketij perceptimi mashkullor: 1. patriarkalizmi - meshkujt jane mesuar qe te jene me lart se femrat nga ana intelektuale dhe 2. ideja se nje femer jo shume e zgjuar ka tipare femijenore dhe meshkujt jane psikologjikisht dhe biologjikisht te terhequr nga "e reja". Kaq per tani se do ju bej corap.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Une di vetem te them qe nje femer intelektuale mundohet te tregohet sa me e thjeshte ne biseda ,ndersa te trashat s'forcohen per te thene gjera ''te mencura'',por kuptohet e nxjerrin me ne pah trashesin e tyre.Ato mund te jene argetuese per te kaluar kohen,por per me teper?!...

----------


## Intense-girl

> Mua personalisht femrat qe nuk hane pyka fare, qe nxjerrin absurditete nga goja nuk do i rezistoja dot, te pakten seksualisht.


 :djall i fshehur:  Ate punen e cantave nuk e kuptova mire se cfare lidhje kishte,por ama me kete fjali qe kam cituar ke shume te drejte,ndonese nuk jam mashkull :buzeqeshje: 
Dhe e di cila eshte arsyeja?Sepse perballe nje femre pyke,ndihesh superior e nuk t'a ben syri terr t'i kerkosh edhe veprimet me shtazarake krevatase,se fundja fundit ajo zocka nuk do e vrase shume mendjen te te kundershtoje.

P.S: Hahahaha,mgjth goxha teme :Lulja3:

----------


## ARKIA

> Ate punen e cantave nuk e kuptova mire se cfare lidhje kishte,por ama me kete fjali qe kam cituar ke shume te drejte,ndonese nuk jam mashkull
> *Dhe e di cila eshte arsyeja?Sepse perballe nje femre pyke,ndihesh superior e nuk t'a ben syri terr t'i kerkosh edhe veprimet me shtazarake krevatase,se fundja fundit ajo zocka nuk do e vrase shume mendjen te te kundershtoje.*
> 
> P.S: Hahahaha,mgjth goxha teme


    Teorikisht nuk qendron kjo(ose e kunderta vertetohet me lehte) me mire te themi.
Ne krevat nuk ka komandante e komisare atje duhet te shkojme larg shume larg ne eshte e mundur ne kohen kur mungonin fare komandantet deri atje ku na udhehiqte instikti dhe me pak zgjuarsia. Pra une mendoj se nje instikt i painfektuar mund te te beje skllav ne krevat dhe ndoshta kjo eshte nje nga arsyet qe edhe une jam pro qe, fyckat(ne zhdukje e siper) jane me sexuale(PERFSHI BJONDET JONATYRALE) dhe nje fycke mund te kete instiktin sexual kenaqshmerisht me te avansuar ( pa dyshim dhe te kultivuar praktikisht ), se sa nje inteligjente .
Keni degjuar kur thone : Ajo ka lindur per krevat! Ne pergjithesi jane idiotet, fyckat, tarallaket ne fiqir(ne kuptimin e mire  te shprehjes po e them sepse nuk mund te pranoj personalisht te quaj femrat keshtu dhe nese, ato jane duke u zhdukur) sepse ato jane qe nuk mendojne me thelle se c'bejne vetem degjojne instiktin.
Megjithate duke i lejuar pervojat personale te livadhisin per te miren e femrave mendoj se te dy llojet e siperpermendura kane nje te perbashket ne kete ceshtje dhe cila eshte ajo:
Te dy llojet, mendojne se, tjetra, ka nje jete sexuale me te mire... ajo.
 Duke ju uruar nje jete sa me te shendetshme ju pershendes femra te te dyja llojeve. 
Gezuar!

Kur ishte e vogel,
nuk rrinte me shoqet,
bridhte prapa cunave,
t'u shikonte .... oqet.




        Populli.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> komandant rrapo,
> 
> ke pa noj ciccona qe te eshe nref pena kshu



Shume te eksituar te shof ty more ne djale ne tema ne tilla , si e ke hallin ?? :syte zemra: 

x files kjo toke mban dhe tru peshk  , dhe te zgjuara , dhe te holla e te trasha , po thuaj jan ndersjell gjerat ne ate menyr qe ju sjetoni dot pa to , e to sjetojn dot pa ju , ne kete jete ka vend per cdo lloj njeriu , dhe cdokush e ka ate cepin e vet se ku te gjej vetveten ...

----------


## xfiles

> hmmm e kuptoj se ku do te dalesh x-files. Ne fakt ajo qe thua (sado e pasofistikuar dhe e vrazhde qe duket) eshte shume e vertete PER NJE LLOJ MASHKULLI. Une kam pasur (dhe kam) shok qe jane shume te terhequra nga "vajzat trushkulura". Edhe eshte per tu habitur sepse me ta mund te kesh biseda shume argetuese dhe te kulturuara ama parteneret i duan sa me tarrallake qe te jete e mundur. Thjesht keshtu i pelqen.  Arsyet e kesaj jane te shumta (ku futet edhe vete formimit i Romeos tone) por dy jane gjerat qe me vine nder mend qe jane shkaktare te ketij perceptimi mashkullor: 1. patriarkalizmi - meshkujt jane mesuar qe te jene me lart se femrat nga ana intelektuale dhe 2. ideja se nje femer jo shume e zgjuar ka tipare femijenore dhe meshkujt jane psikologjikisht dhe biologjikisht te terhequr nga "e reja". Kaq per tani se do ju bej corap.


Nuk do thoja se ka lidhje me patriarkalizmin, por ajo mbi psikologjine femijenore dhe qe jemi te terhequr nga e reja ka shume mundesi.
Dhe nuk do thoja se ka te beje formimi i "Romeos", me shume do thoja formimi i ADN-se se Romeos  :ngerdheshje: .




> Nuk besoj se vetëm ky komponent do më bënte që një femër të ma ngrefte... Dakort budallakëria, por e lidhur me feminitet. Feminiteti nga ana tjetër, nuk është deomos budallallik. 
> 
> Edhe në qoftë budallaqe, pa pas komunikim fare... vështirë, shumë vështirë. Unë dua të merrem vesh + që mendoj se jam goxha selektiv prej natyre. Për gjithë komunitetin mashkullor, kjo mund të konsiderohet si "turp"  po nuk do shkoja me çdo lloj femre. 
> 
> Femrat që më tërheqin vërtet ama dhe PA PIKË DYSHIMI, janë të zgjuarat. Madje do thosha se funksionoj në mënyrë krejt të kundërt nga X-i. Unë eksitohem nga të zgjuarat jashtë mase. Ka rrezik psh që një bisedë mbi ndonjë temë të rëndë të ma ngrejë temperaturën shumë keq.  
> Gjithashtu më pëlqejnë, kur tregojnë interes në çka them. Kur pulisin sytë fap-fap-fap me ëndje, kur u hedh ndonjë llaf, ngacmin dhe ma kthejnë në mënyrë të zgjuar, aty më ikën truri fare.


Dy ekstremet sado larg mund te duken ne fakt ne thelb jane e njejta gje.
Ashtu si ti perpara nje vajze super inteligjente si psh Dana Scully apo ndonje doktoreshe te fizikes nukleare, apo inxhiniere gjenetike do me ikte truri dhe mua, por ja qe nuk e dija qe edhe e kunderta do me bente te njejtin efekt.





> ME DUKET SE INTELIGJETET,S TA JAPIN!


Ketu ke te drejte, por nuk behet fjale per suksesin praktik, thjesht per ngacmimin e fantazive  :shkelje syri: 




> Ate punen e cantave nuk e kuptova mire se cfare lidhje kishte,por ama me kete fjali qe kam cituar ke shume te drejte,ndonese nuk jam mashkull
> Dhe e di cila eshte arsyeja?Sepse perballe nje femre pyke,ndihesh superior e nuk t'a ben syri terr t'i kerkosh edhe veprimet me shtazarake krevatase,se fundja fundit ajo zocka nuk do e vrase shume mendjen te te kundershtoje.
> 
> P.S: Hahahaha,mgjth goxha teme


kjo per veprimet shtazarake ne krevat, eshte shume interesante, gati gati bie dakord. Faleminderit per ndihmen per te kuptuar  :ngerdheshje: 
Sa per çantat, psh qe te te mbushesh shtepine me çanta dore sa per koleksion, kur nuk ke per ti perdorur te gjitha pastaj, mua me duket pak si veprim qe "defies common sense".




> Teorikisht nuk qendron kjo(ose e kunderta vertetohet me lehte) me mire te themi.
> Ne krevat nuk ka komandante e komisare atje duhet te shkojme larg shume larg ne eshte e mundur ne kohen kur mungonin fare komandantet deri atje ku na udhehiqte instikti dhe me pak zgjuarsia. Pra une mendoj se nje instikt i painfektuar mund te te beje skllav ne krevat dhe ndoshta kjo eshte nje nga arsyet qe edhe une jam pro qe, fyckat(ne zhdukje e siper) jane me sexuale(PERFSHI BJONDET JONATYRALE) dhe nje fycke mund te kete instiktin sexual kenaqshmerisht me te avansuar ( pa dyshim dhe te kultivuar praktikisht ), se sa nje inteligjente .
> Keni degjuar kur thone : Ajo ka lindur per krevat! Ne pergjithesi jane idiotet, fyckat, tarallaket ne fiqir(ne kuptimin e mire  te shprehjes po e them sepse nuk mund te pranoj personalisht te quaj femrat keshtu dhe nese, ato jane duke u zhdukur) sepse ato jane qe nuk mendojne me thelle se c'bejne vetem degjojne instiktin.
> Megjithate duke i lejuar pervojat personale te livadhisin per te miren e femrave mendoj se te dy llojet e siperpermendura kane nje te perbashket ne kete ceshtje dhe cila eshte ajo:
> Te dy llojet, mendojne se, tjetra, ka nje jete sexuale me te mire... ajo.
>  Duke ju uruar nje jete sa me te shendetshme ju pershendes femra te te dyja llojeve. 
> Gezuar!
> 
> Kur ishte e vogel,
> ...


Shume mendim interesant Arben,
me sa duket nuk jam i vetmi qe e mendoj keshtu.

----------


## xfiles

> Shume te eksituar te shof ty more ne djale ne tema ne tilla , si e ke hallin ??
> 
> x files kjo toke mban dhe tru peshk  , dhe te zgjuara , dhe te holla e te trasha , po thuaj jan ndersjell gjerat ne ate menyr qe ju sjetoni dot pa to , e to sjetojn dot pa ju , ne kete jete ka vend per cdo lloj njeriu , dhe cdokush e ka ate cepin e vet se ku te gjej vetveten ...


po po, dakord, por si mendon ti, pse ato tru peshqit jane me terheqese?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> po po, dakord, por si mendon ti, pse ato tru peshqit jane me terheqese?



Te isha mashkull do ta thoja psen ,  por di qe meshkujt vdesin per femra koketa qe te mburren dhe ti mbajn si trofe pas tyre ....
Eshte per te ardhur keq por kjo esht e verteta ..

----------


## xfiles

> Te isha mashkull do ta thoja psen ,  por di qe meshkujt vdesin per femra koketa qe te mburren dhe ti mbajn si trofe pas tyre ....
> Eshte per te ardhur keq por kjo esht e verteta ..


ka dhe meshkuj te tille, por nuk po flasim per ate rast,
nuk po flas as per lidhjet, por thjesht per instiktin dhe epshin seksual qe provon ndaj nje elementi te tille, edhe nese nuk ke ndermend kurre qe ti afrohesh realisht, vetem nga ana psikologjike.
Te thuash qe i duan si per trofe kjo nuk do te thote se realisht ndihen me te terhequra prej tyre por vetem se i leverdis me teper.

Megjithate, kam pershtypjen se kjo gje duhet te vleje edhe per femrat.
Tregohuni te sinqerta, kur shikoni nje mashkull relativisht te bukur, fakti qe ai eshte pak si tutkun, apo me mire te them pak si naiv dhe jo shume inteligjent, por ne te njejten kohe te shkrin se qeshuri, a nuk do shkriheshit para nje elementi te tille?

----------


## land

> Mua personalisht femrat qe nuk hane pyka fare, qe nxjerrin absurditete nga goja nuk do i rezistoja dot, te pakten seksualisht.


krejtesisht dakord,do shtoja qe duhet te jete sexy,si pamje.
sesso sfrenato garantito...
por nuk behet fjale per dashuri me kto lloj femrash,te pakten mesa ma merr mendja mua nje mashkull dashurohet me mendjen,shpirtin e nje femre,dhe le pamjen ne plan te dyte.

pra shkurt muabeti,bukuroshe budallaqe per sex te eger senza limiti,inteligjente per ta dashuruar.

----------


## land

> Te isha mashkull do ta thoja psen ,  por di qe meshkujt vdesin per femra koketa qe te mburren dhe ti mbajn si trofe pas tyre ....
> Eshte per te ardhur keq por kjo esht e verteta ..


je krejtesisht gabim mi goce,nuk eshte ceshtje trofeu aspak,eshte ceshtje zbavitjeje....per vete nuk do e quaja kurre trofe.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> ka dhe meshkuj te tille, por nuk po flasim per ate rast,
> nuk po flas as per lidhjet, por thjesht per instiktin dhe epshin seksual qe provon ndaj nje elementi te tille, edhe nese nuk ke ndermend kurre qe ti afrohesh realisht, vetem nga ana psikologjike.
> Te thuash qe i duan si per trofe kjo nuk do te thote se realisht ndihen me te terhequra prej tyre por vetem se i leverdis me teper.
> 
> Megjithate, kam pershtypjen se kjo gje duhet te vleje edhe per femrat.
> Tregohuni te sinqerta, kur shikoni nje mashkull relativisht te bukur, fakti qe ai eshte pak si tutkun, apo me mire te them pak si naiv dhe jo shume inteligjent, por ne te njejten kohe te shkrin se qeshuri, a nuk do shkriheshit para nje elementi te tille?


Qe te shkosh ne nje analizim aq te thell , duhet te kuptosh qe jo te gjith njerzit mendojn njesoj ,dhe shkalla e inteligjences eshte e ndryshme , dhe jo te gjith i duan gjerat njesoj , ca kenaqen me ato te trashat edhe sikur ti shofin ato disa dhe ti ken, kjo vlen per 2 gjinit ...
Nuk mund te futesh me thell kur nuk njef personat ne thellsi ..

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> je krejtesisht gabim mi goce,nuk eshte ceshtje trofeu aspak,eshte ceshtje zbavitjeje....per vete nuk do e quaja kurre trofe.


Se quan ti , po sa e sa neper shqiperi i shef neper makina me koketa te tilla ....
Dhe si mbajn vetem per sex por dhe per me shum ...

----------


## xfiles

Pikerisht KINK_SNAKE, jam dakord me ty,
puna nuk eshte tek te arsyetuarit, sepse sigurisht qe kur dashuron apo kur venos te lidhesh me dike perdor dhe arsyen e nje sere faktoresh te tjere.
Prandaj hipoteza te tipit "trofe" apo "sepse jane me superiore" nuk me duken te pershtatshme ne kete rast meqe po flasim per nje isntikt seksual impulsiv qe dikush ndjen ne vetvete. Pune tjeter pastaj nese ky epsh behet shkas per tu lidhur me nje person apo behet shkas per te perfituar. 

A mendoni se ka nje shpjegim qe lidhet me evolucionin dhe antropologjine e njeriut per sa i perket kesaj preference? Kjo eshte pyetja thelbesore.

----------

